# Resident permit



## anntay (Sep 20, 2013)

Can anyone give me information regarding the residence permit? not the basic information. in other to apply residence permit...
they have such requirement 2 copies of TAPU/ Turkish Title Deeds or rental agreement stating where live and how much to pay...since i live with my fiance(not yet married) in istanbul and also the fund that to look after myself within the period...the question is can my fiance able to cover for me in obtaining the R.P?
responding my post is highly appreciate...


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am fairly sure you would have to be married to get your partner to cover you for the residence permit


----------



## tuba (Sep 15, 2013)

I have a friend staying with me. I took a residence certificate for myself, went to the yabancilar subesi with her. Stated to the police that she lives with me, and this is our address. They asked how we met, and said they will come and see if she really lives here. But they called before and we were not home. They called again 2days later and asked her to go yabancilar subesi for her permit. She gave her passport to them as well.


----------



## anntay (Sep 20, 2013)

aww thank you so much for the reply.actually im having hope for getting the residence permit so easily after i contacted the turkish honorary consulate..=) this is a very good news


----------

